# 18th Maryland Slot Car Show-March 29



## njdcball (Mar 16, 2011)

18th MARYLAND SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET – March 29, 2015

All Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors

With a little less than 5 WEEKS TO GO, tables are going fast and it’s shaping up to be another great show, with a great group of Slot Car Vendors already committed.

Our 18th MARYLAND, Slot Car Show & Swap Meet will be held this year on Sunday, MARCH 29th, 10A-2P at the HILTON GARDEN INN, WHITE MARSH MALL, at 5015 Campbell Boulevard, BALTIMORE, MD 21236. Phone # is 410-427-0600. Conveniently located off of Maryland INTERSTATE 95, at EXIT 67B.

Our SPRING & FALL 2014 Shows had over 95 Vendor display tables with over 50 Vendors setting up as well as an ECHORR sanctioned race event held in an adjoining room.

Admission (10am) is $5/person; kids under 12 free and EARLY "floor rights" at $20/person starting around 8am. 

Table costs per vendor are as follows: First table rented will cost $30. All additional tables are $25 each. (Ex: One table=$30; two tables=$55; three tables=$80 and so on). 

TABLES are 6 footers and if you take 2 or more, helpers are free. If you want to bring in a helper, but are only taking one table, then it's an additional $10. However, there won't be an extra charge if that helper is a member of your immediate family (wives, significant others or kids)

Just like our previous shows, this show will have thousands of vintage and new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24 setup in two adjoining banquet rooms. 

We have slot car hobbyists setting up displays from all over the country:

Just a few of the more familiar names setting up tables this year are:
Bob Beers (Mr. Aurora), Tom Stumpf, Mario Pisano (M&MHobbies); Guy Graziano; Cheryl Lincoln-WIZZARD HIGH PERFORMANCE; Harry Nonnemacher (Harry20), Doug Keys (vintage all scales); Bill Houck (vintage all scales); Steve Sanders (vintage AFX), Rich Shanfeld (Great Traditions Hobbies - 1/32 & 1/24 large scale slots); Craig Holler (Deadplasti-large scale and vintage slots); Joe Davidson (vintage slots); Rick Swavely (Resin Dude Bodies); Dave Simms (DCM Raceway-racing parts); Bob Royal; Joe Hopkins; Brad Blohm (vintage/rare 1/24 slots); Steve Berry; Bob Burns; Eric Warren; Rob Bonner and Sam Ogden to name just a few. Plus quite a few new hobbyists setting up tables for this show as well!

I’ve attached links (below) to a couple of short YouTube VIDEOS of our March 2013 show, shot by Kevin McAvoy. The first link is the show at Pre-Opening Setup (about 8:30 AM) and the other is at it’s peak with all the attendees crowding around. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DaLR4Y9ea64
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=epN501lzMKI

So, if you are thinking about attending and need directions or show info, contact me (Elliot Dalberg) [email protected]; 
703-960-3594 (home); 703-901-4262 (cell) or Doug Keys - [email protected]; 301-474-6596. 

The Hilton Garden Inn has blocked out a group of rooms for the night before at a discounted rate ($125+tax) for those of you traveling long distances and need to stay over. These rooms must be booked 3 weeks prior to the show to get the discounted rate. You need to book them early because the hotel sells out fast for other events occurring in that area. However, there are many other hotels at that White Marsh Mall location, if you prefer to try them instead. 

Anyway, I hope to see you all there again, because it’s always a fun event.
Thanks 
Elliot Dalberg
6128 Stegen Drive
Alexandria, VA 22310
(703) 960-3594
[email protected]


----------

